# Photos effacées par erreur



## davidoffski (25 Décembre 2009)

bonjour,
j'ai du changé de disque dur MacBook Pro ancienne génération (non intel) de mon frère car celui-ci était complètement bloqué.
Une fois fais et tiger installé, il m'a donné son ipod afin de récupérer les photos dessus.
je branche l'ipod 80gb version 1.1.2 Model MB029 itunes s'ouvre et empêche la synchronisation. J'ai voulu faire monter l'ipod comme un disque dur sur le bureau, je coche l'option et il me semblait (la est mon erreur) que par défaut la musique les films et les photos ne se synchronisaient pas par défaut, qu'il fallait cocher la synchronisation ! je clique sur appliquer et pof l'ipod monte bien sur le bureau ouis disparait instantanément et itunes synchronise quelque chose, j'essaie d'arrêter mais trop tard ! les photos on disparues, la musique et bien là et les films aussi. Je regarde dans l'onglet photos du ipod et effectivement la case de synchronisation était cochée contrairement à celle de la musique et à celle des films ((
j'ai donc essayé selon les conseils du forum ici et avec le tuto de Dos Jones et photorec, 4 heures après aucun fichier .jpg n'a apparu dans le dossier Récupération 
Existe t'il un autre logiciel pour mac ou pc afin de récupérer ces photos ou pas dut tout ???

mille mercis d'avance, je suis dans une sacrée m...

s'il vous plaît pouvez-vous m'aider ?

merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Pooki (26 Décembre 2009)

Salut, tes photos étaient elles sur ton disque dur d'ordinateur ou sur l'iPod, excuse moi mais je n'ai pas tout compris.


----------



## davidoffski (26 Décembre 2009)

sur l'ipod !


----------



## Gwen (26 Décembre 2009)

Bon, ben c'est foutu. Désolé.

De tout de façon, sur l'iPod il n'y a qu'une prévisualisation en basse résolution.


----------



## davidoffski (26 Décembre 2009)

oui de 1024x768 juste ?

ben si c'est possible même les basses déf m'intéressent fortement...


----------



## Gwen (26 Décembre 2009)

Non, 640 X 480 Maxi.

Au pire, il te faut des vrais utilitaire de récupération de donnée comme Tech Tool. je ne sais pas si celui-ci fonctionne mais il y en a d'autre que tu peux éventuellement tester.

Bon courage.


----------



## davidoffski (27 Décembre 2009)

ben ok merci beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2010)

Pooki a dit:


> Salut, tes photos étaient elles sur ton disque dur d'ordinateur ou sur l'iPod, excuse moi mais je n'ai pas tout compris.



Bonjour

Moi aussi j'ai effacé par erreur des centaines de photos situées sur le DD ainsi que les copies de sauvegarde ! Il y a des jours où on est vraiment fatigué !

Mais question : quand je lance iPhoto, les vignettes des photos sont toujours là dns la barre horizontale en haut.
cela veut-il qu'il y a quelque part une copies de mes photos ?

Merci

Albert


----------

